# Neuling



## maximaxi66 (9 Nov. 2021)

Hallo zusammen, habe das Forum zufällig entdeckt und bin gespannt was sich hier alles so ergibt.

Stehe vorallem auf Deutsche Celebs von Viviane Geppert über Lena Gercke und Rebecca Mir und und und...


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2021)

Willkommen bei CB !!!

Wir freuen uns auf deine Beiträge :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2021)

Dann mal Willkommen auf CB  Deutsche Celebs findest du reichlich wink2


----------



## General (9 Nov. 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

